# Heater size



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been looking at the Eheim Trutemp for one of my 5 gallon tanks. I've been told by some people that a 50 watt would be way too powerful. The reason I was thinking 50 watt is that the house temperature in the Winter is often between 16 and 18 degrees. I have a 50 watt Aqueon in another tank, also a 5 gallon and never had a problem. What do you guys think? Is the Eheim Trutemp even worth looking at? Thanks.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

I don't know anything about the TruTemp, but I use 50 Watt heaters in my 5 gallon and 2 gallon tanks with no problems, I tried smaller ones, they never really held temp.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

mollyb said:


> I don't know anything about the TruTemp, but I use 50 Watt heaters in my 5 gallon and 2 gallon tanks with no problems, I tried smaller ones, they never really held temp.


Thank you! Any preferred brand?


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

no, I try to look for deals


----------

